# Help deciding



## azbo (Jan 11, 2006)

I am considering an A6 sedan/saloon for my next car, but I don't know whether I should get the 3.2 FSI, 3.2 FSI Quattro or the 3.0TDI Quattro. The 3.2 FWD is cheapest, then the 3.0TDI then the 3.2 Quattro.
However, the 3.0TDI works out to be the cheapest after 190000kms, and I'm sure I'll get to that amount. But it does have the least performance...
What do you guys think?


----------



## DeeJott (Jul 7, 2003)

my choice is clear - the TDI!
consider yourself lucky to have the 3.0TDI available...here of course, it is not :-((


----------



## GLI_Man (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: (DeeJott)*

I'm a gas guy, myself...







But I'd love to have the option. The 3.2 isn't a race car by any stretch, so you're not loosing much I wouldn't think. I love the quattro though - used it tonight in the light snow.


----------



## azbo (Jan 11, 2006)

Ah awesome. Are there any "essential" options I should have? I was thinking just sports seats, sat nav and S-line 18" 5-spoke wheels


----------



## GLI_Man (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: (azbo)*

Hehe - get out your wallet!








I love the advanced key and my amaretto interior (requires upgraded leather). The upgraded stereo is a must - it's probably the best performing and balanced stereo I've heard in a vehicle (but I don't get out much).
Good luck! How exciting!!!


----------



## Juaser (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: (GLI_Man)*

air suspention for me, I'd got for the TDI; The nav isn't too shabby.


----------



## azbo (Jan 11, 2006)

I've got a camry at the moment, and its sat nav is real easy to use (touch screen and all). How's the MMI for ease of use?
Also...another thing that bothers me is complicity. Like having a button to open the glove box. Doesn't that just get annoying?
I didn't actually get a drive in one, since I was at the dealer looking at the car, and whilst there were 5 free dealers, none of them came out to greet me...


----------



## Nuvolari (Jun 22, 2004)

My vote was for the TDI too. It will last the longest!
When you say weak performance, I take it you mean hp. Last time I looked, you don't have unlimited speeds in AUS, right? So, you need to worry about torque more than hp, and I'm sure the TDI scores best by far in that discipline. That's your acceleration, mate!


----------



## porksoda (Jun 3, 2004)

*Re: Help deciding (azbo)*

I am pro petrol/gas....
we have a 4.2 here in north america... but we have dirty gas so our fsi is not really fsi.... i dont know about what kinda gas quality you guys have in the down under....
3.2 fsi all the way!!!


----------



## GLI_Man (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: (azbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *azbo* »_I've got a camry at the moment, and its sat nav is real easy to use (touch screen and all). How's the MMI for ease of use?
Also...another thing that bothers me is complicity. Like having a button to open the glove box. Doesn't that just get annoying?
I didn't actually get a drive in one, since I was at the dealer looking at the car, and whilst there were 5 free dealers, none of them came out to greet me...

I don't have NAV, but I'd like to add it. Everything I've read about the MMI is lukewarm or better, but it's more popular than BMW's iDrive. Me personally? I really like it. On the NAV setting, the big dial is the zoom. IMHO, the kicker for NAV will be how to input destination addresses, but unfortunately, I can't comment on that.
The glovebox "button" is more handy for the driver, as you don't have to lean over so far. Having the button keeps the lines of the interior more clean. I can't think of a car with a nicer interior.


----------



## Wahaha (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: Help deciding (azbo)*

How will TDI be cheaper? Right now diesel costs MORE than gas.


----------



## skicross66 (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: Help deciding (Wahaha)*

TDI all the way


----------

